# davinchi code



## alak (2004 Április 22)

http://www.danbrown.com/novels/davinci_code/excerpt.html

*---* G R E A T B O O K *---*


----------



## lilli (2004 Április 23)

this book is a real pageturner and easy to read...but! Brown disappoints with a weak plot (I think) IMHO


----------



## alak (2004 Május 7)

> * Well,
> how can we have a dialogue? *



hey *lilli*putian [for endearment's szék] ;  cool 

how would you strengthen the plot, if you would ?

in order to dialogue with you [on subject]
though i am not a dialoguing type of guy --
i guess i would have to first read the book itself 
which i have not done yet
i merely relied on my intuitive faculties 
when relayed this above [or below?] link

the reason i am recommending it is because i am 
relatively familiar with this code of Leonardo Da Vinci
embedded in his painting, the Last Supper,
since a few years now..

indeed Jesus is holding the hand of Mari-Magdalena 
the mother of his children
and not John the Baptist on his right

how strange to perceive the mass-programming process 
executed all through the centuries in human history EYEs  



besides all, i am not on earth 
to criticize but to discern
not to put down but to uplift
me, 
myself and
inclusively all willing selves of the one

the one transcendental being
consist of you, me [all the 6 billion human souls]
animals, plants, minerals, earth and sky
all other planets of the Solar System,
our Galaxy and all other yet not even 
discovered wonders of the Multi-vers pironkodo 
from the bottom of the oceans to beyond the stars 
and even beyond the concept of 'beyond'

alak -stepping out of the box :meghajolo


----------



## alak (2004 Május 7)

mert a képek szebben zenélnek
mint az alvó szoba-kutyák
hát akkor-már itt van a képtelenség 
tessék h34r: 

*az utolsó vacsora
Leonárdotól *


----------



## alak (2004 Május 7)

and here follows the zoom

neked is és mindenki másnak
rendkivuli jó hëtvëgi mulatságokat kivánok
tele beteljesedéssel

alak :meghajolo


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 Május 7)

Has anyone read the book that was written against the ideas put forward in Brown's book? It's called "De-Coding Davinci: The Facts Behind the Fiction of the Da Vinci Code" by Amy Welborn who has written the successful Prive It! series of books. Here is what a reader thought of Welborn's latest:

"With a delightful style and large doses of irony she analyzes Brown's claims: 

--That Constantine selected the books of the New Testament and invented the divinity of Christ. 
--That the early Church covered up Jesus' marriage to Mary Magdalene. 
--That Jesus originally designated her as the leader of his movement and that she in fact is the Holy Grail."

While these claims seem quite exciting, Amy shows that the truth is even more startling. The controversy over *The Da Vinci Code* provides an opportunity to learn the facts about Christian origins.

I myself am very much looking forward to reading her views and arguments.


----------



## lilli (2004 Május 9)

> _Originally posted by FagyisSzent_@May 7 2004, 03:07 PM
> * Amy Welborn *


 her blog:
http://amywelborn.typepad.com/openbook/


----------



## anonim (2004 Május 9)

Kiserlet 
(mennyire latszik az egesz kep)


----------



## lilli (2005 Január 1)

Rome discovers a new breed of tourist
December 27: The first "official Angels and Demons tour" will show visitors the Roman sites used by the author of The Da Vinci Code. 


:rohog


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Július 8)

> _Originally posted by alak_@May 7 2004, 11:09 AM
> *and here follows the zoom
> 
> neked is és mindenki másnak
> ...



Nezzetek meg ezt a kepet figyelem! Ez egy No alak , nekem ne meselje be senki mert ugy sem hiszem el, hogy csak be'na volt a festo ............ es nem jol abrazolta a fiatal ferfit . 
Ez egy no a kepen. Leonardo festmenyen . 
Hogy ki az ?? a jo Isten tudja .. Lehet Leonardo kedvese is aka'r ???
A konyv erdekes volt, a tema elgondolkodtato, Foleg , a kony iro otlete szulte tema , hogy Jezusnak lanya is szuletett, Mary Magdalenatol . Csak elgondolkoztato es en imadom az ilyen temat, amin csak gondolkozunk es senki nem tudja a valaszt (SAJNOS ) Csak talalgatasok . de erdekes konyv volt bar a vege CSALODAS Volt . :angry: De azert jo konyv Mindenkinek ajanlom elolvasni . meno


----------



## MarikaH (2005 Július 8)

Gabika, nehogy ide ird a veget a konyvnek mert kikapsz !


----------



## MarikaH (2005 Július 8)

Kéremszépen én azt hittem ez egy magyar dumcsizó hely.........


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 8)

I sure would have liked to have bit of a chat with the fellow who authorized the cutting of the door into this marvellous painting. And, of course, another one with the person who accepted the painting from the maestro with the bodyless hand holding a butterknife. :angry: 

On a different note, however, I am not all that convinved that the figure assumed by Dan Brown (actually, he is just using other authors' ideas in this) to be Mary Magdalene is really a woman. Can be, if you want to see a woman in it. But it just as well be a somewhat faminine-looking man as well. Below are some detail pictures before and after restoration so everyone can make up their own minds. I also included a few blow-ups of Philip for reference. Man? Woman?

The story about the W or an M I find quite a bit of artistic stretch, but that's what they are for. I mean the fiction writers. They are supposed to write fiction - non-fact, that is.


----------



## Balyusz47 (2005 Július 8)

MaricaH.
Jol hitted ez Magyar forum, 
csak angolkorosok vagyunk.
Marmint a ....
Dobre?


----------



## pho3nix (2007 December 9)

Sziasztok. Éppen most néztem meg DVD-n


----------



## Chiller (2007 December 17)

Den is a clever plagiator.He stole the idea of the Controversial theory described in the Holy Blood,Holy Grail.But he is incredibly intelligent and while a lot of weak minded poeple unable to realize his belletrism,actually swallowed the whole concept,he made a fortune by that time.Religion is controversial in it's essence + there isnt a better subject for mystification especially for people who were educated on these matters,like Den Brown.I couldnt take my hands of the book,but the end was pretty cartoonish,as if i watched the Dungeons & Dragons animated series.It wasnt satisfying at all.But this is a book that will Rock the Ages for sure...The good thing about it is that he has a great chronology of Religion,paganism and blind belief.History of religion.I always loved to dig deep into religious dogmas and Esoteric "playgrounds"and when i finally read the book i was impressed with the exactness of the religious hypocricy and intellectual blindness that they poured through out their reign.No one can deny their assimilation of all sorts of cults and beliefs before Cristianity...


----------



## siriusB (2007 December 18)

Gabizita írta:


> Nezzetek meg ezt a kepet figyelem! Ez egy No alak , nekem ne meselje be senki mert ugy sem hiszem el, hogy csak be'na volt a festo ............ es nem jol abrazolta a fiatal ferfit .
> Ez egy no a kepen. Leonardo festmenyen .
> Hogy ki az ?? a jo Isten tudja .. Lehet Leonardo kedvese is aka'r ???
> A konyv erdekes volt, a tema elgondolkodtato, Foleg , a kony iro otlete szulte tema , hogy Jezusnak lanya is szuletett, Mary Magdalenatol . Csak elgondolkoztato es en imadom az ilyen temat, amin csak gondolkozunk es senki nem tudja a valaszt (SAJNOS ) Csak talalgatasok . de erdekes konyv volt bar a vege CSALODAS Volt . :angry: De azert jo konyv Mindenkinek ajanlom elolvasni . meno



Nem csak Leonardo da Vinci festette nőnek "Jánost". Épp az egyik topicban nézegettem a festményeket és ott láttam szintén az Utolsó vacsoráról egy festményt, ahol szintén női alak látható Krisztus jobbján. Megpróbálom megkeresni, bár már késő van. 

Bocs az "angolkoros"-októl. Én sajnos nem vagyok az...


----------



## Ainethil (2007 December 31)

The problem with the Da Vinci Code phenomenon is that it's nothing more than a well-crafted publicity stunt. No matter how exciting and mysterious the ideas put forth in the book sound, they are nothing more than fiction with a few half-truths mixed in. I appreciate a good story as much as anyone, but I hate seeing thousands of intelligent human beings believing fiction as fact. I am neither religious nor an atheist, but I'm generally skeptical of conspiracy theories. I think it's important for people to keep their critical thinking active when perusing books like this one. In my opinion, it's nothing but ponyva.


----------



## Ainethil (2007 December 31)

Chiller írta:


> Den is a clever plagiator.He stole the idea of the Controversial theory described in the Holy Blood,Holy Grail.But he is incredibly intelligent and while a lot of weak minded poeple unable to realize his belletrism,actually swallowed the whole concept,he made a fortune by that time.Religion is controversial in it's essence + there isnt a better subject for mystification especially for people who were educated on these matters,like Den Brown...



Agreed. Of course, the premise of _Holy Blood, Holy Grail _was pretty silly to begin with, but I feel bad for its authors for getting ripped off by the now multi-billionaire Dan Brown.


----------



## albaarca (2008 Április 18)

come on guys, haven't you noticed that Da Vinci is not even spelled properly in the topic title?


----------



## albaarca (2008 Április 19)

Chiller írta:


> Den is a clever plagiator.



He actually mentioned the Holy Blood book in his book - I am not sure it's plagiarism if you acknowledge something explicitly... And the Holy Blood book is sooo boring that it would never have been that popular anyway. Obviously, the authors want to share the profit


----------



## vgitti (2009 December 19)

Sziasztok!
Én is olvastam Dan Brown könyveit. Szuper könyvek. Magával ragad a történet, nem lehet letenni.


----------



## Acrollam (2010 Január 22)

What do you think about his new book?


----------



## nyafkaliza (2010 Február 16)

i haven't read his new book, but the Da Vinchi code was great


----------



## gyorgy99 (2010 Április 16)

I thought this movie was really silly!


----------



## slige (2010 November 5)

i love how this book causes people to ask questions. it opens up all sorts of different conversations.


----------



## wolverine5 (2010 November 30)

I didn't like his new book thought it was basically a revision of his first book.


----------

